# Long Reef 19.02.08



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I have the day off.
Anybody interested in joining me for an early morning king shot at Longy?

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## xtian (Jan 20, 2007)

Twist my arm... what time?


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Due to the lack of fish of late I think I will give it a miss.
Hopefully the king action heats up again soon.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## xtian (Jan 20, 2007)

I've got a good feeling about tomorrow. Let me know if you change your mind. What time does the bait and tackle shop open there?


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Not sure what time he opens.
You have got me thinking tho.
SWBOAT has given a leave pass yet but am working on it.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## xtian (Jan 20, 2007)

wigg said:


> Not sure what time he opens.


7.15 tomorrow


----------

